# Model T for AFX Slotless Racing



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Here is another customization I made for the AFX Speed Steer system. I own a 1927 Ford Tudor and there isn't a body available to race by any manufacturer. The Aurora Model A is about as close as it gets. 

When the movie Cars came out, several HO scale cars were produced. I picked up the Model T back then and had plans to make it look like my car, but the project sat on hold for years. I got back into my AFX system after Christmas and this spring modified the coupe into a pickup. I've included some before and after photos. Because the body is metal and sits so tall, it drives about as well as the AFX trucks.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Jim,

Hey with cut ups like this you are going to fit right into our Hobby Talk forum....nice job on that Model T!!

We have a Chat Forum for slot cars also that you are welcome to drop in on.
Don't worry we don't bite. But, Honda might if you don't throw him a biscuit now and then...hahahahah

Bob...glad to see a new builder on board...zilla


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work Jim. You might be able to give the guys in the picture a few tips... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=396813


----------

